# Horrible Custormer service at Emirates NBD



## hhaamid

I opened a current account with emirates bank DWTC Branch way back in early 2007 and later in the same year December 2007 to be precise i requested Emirates bank DWTC branch to close the account. I filled up the application form and withdrew everything from the account.

Then one fine day sometime during June/July 2009 i get a letter from Emirates Bank saying that they have merged with NBD and my account number has changed which according to me should have been closed by now so i go to the DWTC branch to inform them of the same and they tell me that they can not close the account because i have an active Credit card and i need to close that if i want to close the account. As it is i wasn’t using that credit card i filled up the credit card closing form and requested her to now close the current account. Their system wasn’t working so she couldn't give me a receipt but she did send out an email to god knows who and told me that the account will be closed.

Now its March 2010 and once again i get a letter from the same lovely bank saying that they are enhancing the services offered and i need to keep a balance of AED 5,000 or else i would be charged AED 75 per month how considerate of them to enhance the services to my account which i have been trying to close for more then 2 years now.

After i got the letter i again went back to the DWTC branch and i was told that my account is still active the women at the customer services checks for about 5 mins and tells me that there is nothing outstanding in my current account and my credit card was cancelled in July 2009 so i once again filled up a form to close the current account.

Now when i leave their branch and i get back to my office i get a call from Emirates Bank saying that i have to Pay them AED 100 as my account became a dormant account in July 2009 when my credit card was cancelled and my current account was still active.

All i want is to close my account i have been trying to do that since December 2007 and i don’t want to pay the AED 100 charge as it is just not fair they cant just put charges out of no where and i always wanted to close my account in December 2007 no one told me that they couldn't close it without me cancelling my credit card and again in June 2009 when i they did inform me that i cant close the account because of the credit card i requested them to close both my credit card and the account and they just cancel my credit card and put a charge of AED 100. Please Help please suggest if there is anything i could do or anyone i can speak with:ranger:


----------



## Jedi Master

All I can say is the number of times you went there and probably made the phone calls to them, 100 AED is gone already. I didn't even consider the value of your efforts. So my suggestion is pay the 100 AED and get rid of this ****. Make sure you get a written statement from them which clearly states that your account is closed and they'll never bother you again. I know it doesn't sound fair to pay for nothing but just get this thing done and be free.


----------



## Maz25

I find that most companies here are unwilling to accept responsibility for their mistakes. Whilst you may want to challenge them as a matter of principle, I do agree with Jedi that it is far easier to just pay the fine and put this nightmare behind you. Fighting this issue will cost a lot more than AED 100 when you consider all the trips to the bank, time wasted, the hassle, etc.
I do believe that you are right in saying that the fine is unjustified but some things are just not worth fighting over.


----------



## Elphaba

hhaamid said:


> I opened a current account with emirates bank DWTC Branch way back in early 2007 and later in the same year December 2007 to be precise i requested Emirates bank DWTC branch to close the account. I filled up the application form and withdrew everything from the account.
> 
> Then one fine day sometime during June/July 2009 i get a letter from Emirates Bank saying that they have merged with NBD and my account number has changed which according to me should have been closed by now so i go to the DWTC branch to inform them of the same and they tell me that they can not close the account because i have an active Credit card and i need to close that if i want to close the account. As it is i wasn’t using that credit card i filled up the credit card closing form and requested her to now close the current account. Their system wasn’t working so she couldn't give me a receipt but she did send out an email to god knows who and told me that the account will be closed.
> 
> Now its March 2010 and once again i get a letter from the same lovely bank saying that they are enhancing the services offered and i need to keep a balance of AED 5,000 or else i would be charged AED 75 per month how considerate of them to enhance the services to my account which i have been trying to close for more then 2 years now.
> 
> After i got the letter i again went back to the DWTC branch and i was told that my account is still active the women at the customer services checks for about 5 mins and tells me that there is nothing outstanding in my current account and my credit card was cancelled in July 2009 so i once again filled up a form to close the current account.
> 
> Now when i leave their branch and i get back to my office i get a call from Emirates Bank saying that i have to Pay them AED 100 as my account became a dormant account in July 2009 when my credit card was cancelled and my current account was still active.
> 
> All i want is to close my account i have been trying to do that since December 2007 and i don’t want to pay the AED 100 charge as it is just not fair they cant just put charges out of no where and i always wanted to close my account in December 2007 no one told me that they couldn't close it without me cancelling my credit card and again in June 2009 when i they did inform me that i cant close the account because of the credit card i requested them to close both my credit card and the account and they just cancel my credit card and put a charge of AED 100. Please Help please suggest if there is anything i could do or anyone i can speak with:ranger:


Look at the link to my weekly column & then contact me to get the problem sorted.

-


----------



## MasJ

Emirates NBD really sucks. They're so confused ever since their merger happened. The other day I had to deposit an outstation cheque and had to hang around in the bank for almost 30 minutes while they decided how it should be done.  Then the cheque finally came through a month later with 160 AED charged as collection charges. I tried making a complaint about it. More incompetence. I just gave up. Citibank for the win! : )

On principle you should try and get them to do it for free. Be aware though that principles are of little value in Dubai. Try asking a real estate agent why they want the tenant to pay agency fees. They'll look at you like they just saw a martian. Alien concepts, principles in Dubai.

@Elphaba - Oh and I could write tons of funny stories about the incompetence at Emirates NBD. Quite entertaining at times  [when not frustrating..] I've been with them for 3 years and have had tons of weird things happen that wouldn't happen at any other bank, ever.


----------



## north

hhaamid, my experiences have been different to yours but no better. i have been mis-sold products, had fraud on my credit cards which necessitates a form (only available by fax apparently - what decade is it?) and a 90 day wait.... I am increasingly worried about them having my security gurantee cheque - imagine if their incompetence stretched to cashing that erroneously and I didn't have the balance in my current account to cover it. "Voting with my feet" now and filled in my cancellation form to close the account today. They'll probably lose it....


----------



## Free_Spirit

they are well known for bad service...
i had a good experience with Dubai Islamic Bank but assume it depends on brunch too, try them, they are very flexible


----------



## GlabrousD

I can give you horror stories from almost every bank here in Dubai. It appears to be a prerequisite that all bank employees are lazy, incompetent, ignorant morons with no responsibility or ethics... or perhaps the system is designed to make them that way. 

Junior staff are unable to make decisions and are afraid to chase up their superiors. Middle management are too busy backstabbing each other trying to get promotion. Senior management show up for work at 11am then disappear for lunch from midday and aren't heard from again. None of them give a damn about customer service.

Banks all over the World are the same... except in the west they have a thin veneer of caring.

Rant over  Cheers GD.


----------



## Free_Spirit

GlabrousD said:


> I can give you horror stories from almost every bank here in Dubai. It appears to be a prerequisite that all bank employees are lazy, incompetent, ignorant morons with no responsibility or ethics... or perhaps the system is designed to make them that way.
> 
> Junior staff are unable to make decisions and are afraid to chase up their superiors. Middle management are too busy backstabbing each other trying to get promotion. Senior management show up for work at 11am then disappear for lunch from midday and aren't heard from again. None of them give a damn about customer service.
> 
> Banks all over the World are the same... except in the west they have a thin veneer of caring.
> 
> Rant over  Cheers GD.


sorry about your bad experience, i had vice versa with DIB... they are all locals in DSO brunch, they allowed me to open 2 accounts under my name even though it's not a usual practice... they even pay for my car wash sometimes and i give them money later... maybe it's personal then :confused2: but in general they are very welcoming and their customer service is great...


----------



## GlabrousD

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> sorry about your bad experience, i had vice versa with DIB... they are all locals in DSO brunch, they allowed me to open 2 accounts under my name even though it's not a usual practice... they even pay for my car wash sometimes and i give them money later... maybe it's personal then :confused2: but in general they are very welcoming and their customer service is great...


Congratulations Ella_and_Yousef... you are the one and only happy bank customer in Dubai. Urban myth said that there was a satisfied person somewhere and now you've been found! We should contact the newspapers and publish your story... future generations will revere you and your name will be legend! 

Seriously, I know there are good people in some of the branches... sadly they're often dragged down by the ridiculous bureaucracy and petty mindedness that can prevail in some banks.

Cheers, GD.


----------



## Free_Spirit

GlabrousD said:


> Congratulations Ella_and_Yousef... you are the one and only happy bank customer in Dubai. Urban myth said that there was a satisfied person somewhere and now you've been found! We should contact the newspapers and publish your story... future generations will revere you and your name will be legend!
> 
> Seriously, I know there are good people in some of the branches... sadly they're often dragged down by the ridiculous bureaucracy and petty mindedness that can prevail in some banks.
> 
> Cheers, GD.


 wish you to join me in the newspaper headlines soon then ))


----------

